# What is the curriculum like in puppy obedience (group) training



## Mowgli (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi All,

We started training Mowgli when he was 10 weeks old (he will be 19 weeks tomorrow) but since he did not have all his shots, we had a private trainer come to our home to coach us how to train Mowgli. Since these were private sessions, we had the luxury of being able to discuss his specific shortcomings and she would show us exercises to work on with him. He does not like to be pet, so we are practicing sit and stay while focused on a treat, while someone pets him for a few seconds and then he gets to eat the treat. The other thing we are working on is calming down when during greeting us and visitors ...we have to ignore him for 10 mins when we sees us after a long time (in the mornings, after we come home from an errand or when guests visit) and we can only give him attention when he is calm. And of course we are still constantly having to remind him to "be gentle" (licks) and "no bite" and "off" (..he is a jumper) and we are working on walking on a loose leash. But these are things we are already aware of and working on. His accomplishments include: sit, down, stay, shake, high five, roll over, come and look and he is doing well with potty training. 

Knowing the things that are still work in progress vs his accomplishments, do you still thing he needs to go to a puppy obedience class that is a group class? From a socialization standpoint, he will have other opportunities (dog park, doggy day care in the near future, he has had one on one, off leash interaction with a couple of other dogs). Can you think of anything else that the group classes cover that we haven't with our trainer. Would really appreciate your input.

Thanks


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think the socialization part of it is key, especially the part where they cant go to the other dogs all the time, even if they want to. 
We covered, sit, stay, come, leave it, WAIT ( which is so key) loose leash walking, come from long distances, roll over (lady would not do it) Leave it was actually a really great one.
we also worked on touch, and got ya. Got ya was for when you would grab the collar of the dog, getting them used to it. 
I know there are other things too that we worked on but I cant recall off the top of my head.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think it is good for them to learn that not every time they see another dog has to be playtime, so it is good to do lessons with other dogs. - Having said that I think Dudley missed the lesson where that was explained to the dogs!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The best thing about training classes is for your dog to learn to work even when there are distractions. It is also a regular time to commit to your dog when life is busy.
And it is a wonderful place for other people to marvel at how wonderful your puppy is, and for you to bask in reflected glory


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

And to let you know how clever he his!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Marzi said:


> The best thing about training classes is for your dog to learn to work even when there are distractions. It is also a regular time to commit to your dog when life is busy.
> And it is a wonderful place for other people to marvel at how wonderful your puppy is, and for you to bask in reflected glory


Oh Marzi, that made me smile. Milo is now 2 yrs old and we have been and still are going to weekly training sessions.Both me and Milo are still waiting to bask in glory as the other people look on in awe.In my minds eye, I have a obedience champion....in reality I have a dog that cannot go in for his bronze, because he cannot sit and wait, sit yes, wait no! But he loves going and so do I 

Val


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Val, you made me smile there, I keep thinking I must go back with Dudley, I love the agility but its outdoors so hardly ever on now due to weather and I don't think it is really helping his behaviour/manners, the trainer I used to go to now have classes in my village but I know I will have to put up with him telling me off as Dudley still pulls and jumps too much!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fiver said:


> Oh Marzi, that made me smile. Milo is now 2 yrs old and we have been and still are going to weekly training sessions.Both me and Milo are still waiting to bask in glory as the other people look on in awe.In my minds eye, I have a obedience champion....in reality I have a dog that cannot go in for his bronze, because he cannot sit and wait, sit yes, wait no! But he loves going and so do I
> 
> Val


Ralph failed his bronze on this very command..... But he was sat before the timing officially started - so in his timed mind he had done his minute!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A really good one is to come away from a treat to get a treat. Takes two people but transfers really well later to coming away from any distraction.


----------

